# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Παραδείσια δεν μπαίνουν στη Φωλιά ;;

## CreCkotiels

χρονια πολλα καλη χρονια...!!!! εχω ενα ζευγαρι παραδεισια και τους εχω την φωλια τους τωρα δυο μερες και δεν μπαινουν γιατι φοβουνται...!!Tι να κανω??
αυτη ειαι η φωλια τους...εγω την εφτιαξα!!!
και αυτο το κλουβι τους!!!!

και αυτα ειναι τα πουλακια μου!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Μαριε, καλη χρονια να εχουμε!!

Η φωλια ειναι απο ξυλο και τι αλλο.. ? αυτο το υλικο που μοιαζει να ειναι λιωμενο στην εισοδο τι ειναι ? 

Εαν τους αρεσει η φωλια, οταν νιωσουν ετοιμα θα μπουν. 

Για διατροφικη προετοιμασια τι τους εδωσες .. και για τι χρονικο διαστημα?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Επισης!!Η φωλια ειναι ξυλινη και βαμμενη με λουστρο!!!Αυτο που φαινεται λιωμμενο ειναι η ξυλοκολλα η οποια στεγνωσε και εγινε ετσι!!!!ειναι παρα πολυ σκληρη και ουτε οι παπαγαλοι μου δεν τηνν  ροκανιζουν,δεν φαινεται,απλα την βλεπετε τωρα εσεις γιατι ειναι το φλας!!!!!!
Αν τους αρεσει???Δηλαδη αν δεν τους αρεσει δεν θα μπουν????? :Icon Question: 
εμμ...διατροφικη προετοιμασια δεν κανω στα πουλια μου!!!Τους εχω ενα προγραμμα διατροφης για ολο τον χρονο που εχει την συσκευασμενη τροφη,αυγοτροφη με γυρη,λαχανικα και φρουτα και κεχρι!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Λοιπόν Μάριε, πάμε με αργά και σταθερά βήματα. Δεν γίνεται να προχωράμε σε αναπαραγωγή μην γνωρίζοντας τα βασικά. 
Σε όλα τα πτηνά (όπως θα δεις και στα ψάρια κ.α) απαιτείται μία διατροφική προετοιμασία η οποία είναι απαραίτητη αλλά και ζωτικής σημασία για τα πουλιά. Εσύ κάνεις ένα μέγα λάθος. Τα πτηνά ανάλογα με την εποχή έχουν άλλες ανάγκες στο γενικότερο πλαίσιο την διατροφής τους. Τι εννοώ με αυτό; Αποκλείεται ένα πουλί να έχει τις ίδιες διατροφικές πάντοτε ανάγκες την εποχή της συντήρησης, την εποχή της αναπαραγωγής και την περίοδο της πτερόρροιας. Για περισσότερα μπορείς να δεις στο θέμα της διατροφής των παραδείσιων και ό,τι απορία έχεις να ρωτήσεις εδώ ή σε κάποιο άλλο -καινούργιο- θέμα. Όλο και κάποιος Δημήτρης θα σου απαντήσει....  :winky: 

Τώρα, πάμε να δούμε τι κάνεις λάθος όσον αφορά την αναπαραγωγή. Αυτή η διατροφή που ακολουθείς είναι σωστή διατροφικά, άσχετα αν και δεν πολύ πιστεύω ότι αυτή είναι η διατροφή τους όλο το χρόνο, ας πούμε ότι αυτή είναι -sorry κιόλας- . Τότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας από αυτή την άποψη. Από θέμα εποχής, είναι πάρα πολύ νωρίς. Είναι χειμώνας ακόμη. 

Τα πουλιά αυτά δεν μπορούν να ζευγαρώσουν ή ακόμη και να πυρώσουν αν δεν υπάρχει η επάρκεια του φωτός της ημέρας. ( ξέρεις ότι όσο πλησιάζουμε το καλοκαίρι τόσο μεγαλώνουν οι μέρες... ) Ακόμη και με μία τόσο πλούσια τροφή όπως έχεις εσύ τα πουλιά δεν θα προχωρήσουν. Πες ότι προχωράνε γιατί νιώθουν τελείως έτοιμα, ή έχουν βγει τέλος πάντων από τον κύκλο τους, όταν γεννηθούν οι νεοσσοί θα μένουν πάρα πολλές ώρες ατάιστοι γιατί πολύ απλά δεν θα βλέπουν το βράδυ τα πουλιά. Οι νεοσσοί θα μένουν από τις 6:30 που νυχτώνει μέχρι και την επόμενη μέρα τις 6 ατάιστοι, δεν θα αντέξουν τόσο. Αν έχεις πάλι εσωτερική εκτροφή, και όλα αυτά είναι ρυθμιζόμενα ( θερμ. - φως ) τότε το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι θα είναι εκτός κύκλου, γιατί κάθε χρόνο θα αναπαράγονται τον χειμώνα και θα περνάνε πτερόρροια όποτε να είναι. 

Η φωλιά είναι ακατάλληλη. Η ξυλόκολλα είναι τοξική για τα πουλιά, πόσο μάλλον για τους νεοσσούς που ίσως έχουν προβλήματα λόγω της χαμηλής προστασίας που προσφέρει το ανοσοποιητικό τους σύστημα μέχρι να ανεξαρτητοποιηθούν και να πάρουν όλα τα αντισώματα που χρειάζονται από τους γονείς τους. Αγόρασε μία φωλιά άμεσα πριν μπουν μέσα και αρχίσουν να στρώνουν και να γεννάνε τα αυγά ή απλά κατασκεύασε μία άλλη με καρφιά, τι πιο εύκολο. Τρία κομμάτια ξύλου είναι καρφωμένα είναι και κολλημένα χωρίς να προεξέχει κόλλα από τις άκρες! Δες τον Μήτσο από την Νάξο πως κατασκεύασε μία τέλεια φωλιά.... για κοκατίλ βέβαια, απλά θα πάρεις μικρότερα κομμάτια ή και τον Στέφανο που έκανε μία για parrotlet που είναι πιο κοντά στο μέγεθος των zebra finch.

*Κατασκευή φωλιάς για parrotlet*


*Κατασκευή φωλιάς για cockatiel*

----------


## CreCkotiels

προφανως η διατροφη τους αλλαζει ανα εποχη γιατι δεν υπαρχουν ολα τα λαχανικα ολο τον καιρο , υπαρχουν στις λαικες βεβαια αλλα εγω παιρνω απο τον κηπο του μπαμπα μου!! Γυρη τους εχω οολο τον χρονο οπως και αυγοτροφη(ΜΙΑ φορα την εβδομαδα ομως)!!!!!! για την φωλια θα τους παρω καλαθωτη(ξερω οτι δεν καθαριζετε ευκολα αλλα τι να κανουμε εκει περα  τα εμαθε αυτη που τα ειχε)!!!!!!

----------


## vasilakis13

Μπορείς να αυξήσεις την γύρη και την αυγοτροφή την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτό έγραφε Βασίλη στο προηγούμενο ποστ του, πως δίνει γύρη πιο συχνά τώρα ενώ κατά την διάρκεια του υπόλοιπου χρόνου δίνει λιγότερες φορές.  :winky: 
Καλύτερα έστω και καλαθωτή, άσχετα αν και πιστεύω ότι αυτά τα πουλιά είναι πολύ βολικά και μαθαίνουν εύκολα σε ό,τι καινούργιο...  :Happy:

----------


## vasilakis13

Λέει ότι δίνει μια φορά την εβδομάδα αυγοτροφή και γύρη γι αυτό του είπα να την αυξήσει, δεν κατάλαβα ότι τη δίνει πιο συχνά τώρα  :Happy: 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Συγγνώμη έτσι κατάλαβα από το πάνω πάνω ποστ του.. λάθος μου, μπερδεύτηκα.... !!!  :Happy: 
Λογικά θα τα αύξησε γιατί έτσι πρέπει.... να προετοιμάσει τα πουλιά του!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

στην διαρκεια της διατροφικης "προετοιμασιας" για αναπαραγωγη την αυξανω την ποσοτητα!!Σε ασχετη περιοδο την μειωνω!!! :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Το μόνο πρόβλημα τώρα είναι η φωλιά, άλλαξε την και είσαι έτοιμος για την αναπαραγωγή, λίγο αργότερα βέβαια θα ήταν το ιδανικό!!!  :Happy:

----------

